# Brackish tank



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Not new to fish keeping but this will be my first try with a planted tank.

I hope to keep this thread up and running so I can keep my questions contained to one thread as apposed to multiple. Maybe my beginner questions will even help somebody else out.

Now first thing's first, I will be using an extra 10 gallon that's been laying around for quite some time.
Filtration: 2x AquaClear Mini
Heater: 100w
Lights: 2x 25w tubular bulbs (http://www.mylampparts.com/images/bulbs/03220-03224.jpg)
_Eventually I will replace the unit for for something with better lighting, but until i have the money, upgrading isn't an option_
This will be a low-tech planted tank and I will mostly be following the guide at this link.

*Now question #1*; Substrate
What should I do for substrate? From what I've read, Fluorite is the most common suggestion. How much would be used for a typical 10 gallon? How deep of a bed? and how much does this stuff cost?

*#2*; Lights and plants
What kind of plants can be kept in this low-light setup?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if you go with Fluorite there is a calculator on this page to figure out how much you need: Seachem. Flourite It is cheaper than most planted substrates. J&L caries it for around $18 for a 15 pound bag. I imagine you would need no more than 2 bags, at the most, for a 10 gal tank. Here is a good list of low light plants: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/low-light-plants-list-499/


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have put flourite in a few tanks and im not sold on it. One downfall is you have to wash the heck out of it before adding it to the tank. there are atleast 4 or 5 planted substrate companies out there. They are all similiar in price. For a 10g you are looking at spending around $30 for a bag. Im sure 1 bag of it substrate will be fine if you are trying to keep the costs down. I have heard good things about flora base, eco complete and ADA to name a few. 

I have 1 3/4 inches of gravel in my tank. It works well for me.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

For lighting you can use 9/11/13 W Phillips 6400K Daylight spiral compact bulbs in your existing fixture. Here is an example of what can be accomplished using a nutrient rich substrate, Metricide 14/Flourish Excel, and EI dosing. I hope this gives you some ideas.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Start with 2 x 9watt bulbs that way you have an easier time balancing nutrient uptake. Without co2, a nutrient enriched substrate should get you buy for the first year and a half if you feed the fish regularily. If you got ei dosing ferts then the substrate is a moot point, plants grow into anything that has a small grain
Sent from my SGH-T589R using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

So after Puffer's catching my attention I have changed directions. I'm grabbing a 30g from John tomorrow evening and I will be setting it up as a Brackish tank. 

for Those of you who have kept a Brackish tank, what plants did you have success with?
Also if you could post what king of lights you used.

One last thing (for now), being a brackish tank, how would EI dosing some into this? or does it not?
If this was your tank, apart from marine salt, what would you be adding into the tank?


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow loved the finished 140, seems more and more people are discovering the oddball world of brackish systems lately. I personally love the brackish world so many real oddball's, and as far as plants go if you keep the sg down around the bottom end of the scale say 1.004 or lower you can try the Java fern. I had some success with it and the Java moss, some have tried and had success with Vals mine just melted. at the higher end of the scale closer to true saltwater I suppose you could try some sort of sea weed. hope this helps a little, and Thank You. I just found a use for my little 10 sand lots of rocks and bumble bee goby's. ... ... David


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks David. 

I'm looking into keeping a Green Spotted Puffer in this tank and from what I've read an SG of 1.012 is optimal. From what I've read, java moss and fern are the only ones that could possibly work.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

read the same myself.....I got a green spotted puffer a few days ago from IPU when they were on sale  IPU is a few minutes from my house , you should stop and get ya one on your way home


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> read the same myself.....I got a green spotted puffer a few days ago from IPU when they were on sale  IPU is a few minutes from my house , you should stop and get ya one on your way home


It'll be a while before I can get the tank ready. Next weekend it will hopefully be set up!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well atleast you know who has them, they are about 1 to 1.5" ..... for the record they are fine in freshwater for a bit when they are younger, mine is doing great right now. But you probably already read that while researching them


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am keeping Hornwort in my 20g Figure 8 puffer tank. Seems to be doing fine. My salinity level is 1.008-1.012 using just a t-8 plant & aquarium bulb. I use no ferts at all. I would like to try other plants as well. I will try the java moss.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

sunshine_1965 said:


> I am keeping Hornwort in my 20g Figure 8 puffer tank. Seems to be doing fine. My salinity level is 1.008-1.012 using just a t-8 plant & aquarium bulb. I use no ferts at all. I would like to try other plants as well. I will try the java moss.


Let us know how tht goes!


----------

